# Some pictures of our mantids



## Giosan (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello all,

here are some pics of our mantids, hope you enjoy them!

___________

Our first mantis (bought 3 months ago, adult for like a month now).

*Sphodromantis Lineola - "Beestje":*







Movie of her in threat pose (as posted before):

___________

Our 2nd mantis, also adult for a month or so.

*Hierodula Membranacea - "Diabolica":*
















___________

Our 3rd mantis, bought 2 weeks ago.

*Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii - "Morrigan":*





















Here is a wallpaper I use at the moment, maybe some of you with a 1680x1050 screen resolution would want it too, it's pretty nice:

http://www.snadra.nl/giorgio/Morrigan_1680x1050.jpg

___________

Our 4th and newest mantis, received 2 days ago.

*Pseudoharpax Virescens - "Kleintje":*











*More pix soon!*


----------



## Giosan (Jan 14, 2008)

Updated a bit.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh boy those look like calender pics!! very nice, you should have sent your pics for the calendar contest sooner


----------



## Giosan (Jan 14, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Oh boy those look like calender pics!! very nice, you should have sent your pics for the calendar contest sooner


Yeah, I read about the calender when the contest ended


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

great pics


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

great pics and beautifull mantids you have there


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2008)

lol you give the last one a funny name ...kleintje= little one... small one :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Jan 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol you give the last one a funny name ...kleintje= little one... small one :lol:


Yeah, I ordered it from someone, thought it wasn't that small (never seen it before in real life), but when I received her I was like ######!! That's tiny


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it normal to have a yellow gambian? Because mine is yellow its kinda weird now that i see everyone elses gambians!


----------



## Mantida (Jan 16, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> Is it normal to have a yellow gambian? Because mine is yellow its kinda weird now that i see everyone elses gambians!


One of mine was yellow at first and then greened later. What instar is your guy at?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 16, 2008)

I think she is subadult 1 more shed and she should be adult of what i know. She has yellow wings mostly then a yellow tint on her whole body.


----------



## Giosan (Jan 17, 2008)

Ours is starting to become a bit brownish/yellow too.


----------

